# NetBeans Enterprise Pack - Installation mit XP Home



## bronks (25. Feb 2007)

Hi!

Aus den Systemvoraussetzungen auf der NetbeansSeite werde ich nicht wirklich schlau ...

Funktioniert die Installation des Enterprise Pack unter Windows XP Home nur bei mir nicht oder allgemein nicht?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Jockel (26. Feb 2007)

Also ich konnte das Enterprise Pack unter XP installieren und auch nutzen. Nur mit dem Visual Web Pack hatte ich Probleme, aber ich glaube ich hatte damals auch nur die Beta-Version ausprobiert.


----------



## bronks (26. Feb 2007)

@Jockel:
Danke für Deine Antwort.

Hast Du Windows XP Home oder Pro?


----------



## Jockel (26. Feb 2007)

Ich hatte das auf XP Home installiert.


----------

